# Suction cups



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Where can I get some suction cups from so that I can temporarily stick my solar panel on the roof (not to travel) when on site, preferably with bolt fixings. Had a look on the net but could only find a site in the US


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry forgot ,think they are called dent pullers ?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

http://www.tooldirect.co.uk/product/double_suction_lifter.htm


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Poundland!*

Poundland do cards of about 20 in 2 sizes. Maybe Wilkinsons too...


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi
Try this site
http://www.suctioncupsdirect.co.uk/

Great to deal with
Bill


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

BEEGEE said:


> Hi
> Try this site
> http://www.suctioncupsdirect.co.uk/
> 
> ...


thanks fro that link Bill - been looking for something for my screen cover :idea:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Be sure that your surface is very smooth. We had problems with Bathroom accessories that were supposed to stick to the tiles(to save drilling holes in our new tiles), but the tiles had a very slight ripple effect and the things kept crashing to the ground.


The stick on large shower handles, work a treat, but they do have a much larger surface area.


Andy


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/89531/Hand-Tools/Knives/Glass-Tools/Triple-Suction-Lifter

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/38434/Hand-Tools/Knives/Glass-Tools/Four-Suction-Lifter

Here's 2 links to Screwfix for 3 and 4 cup suction lifters.


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*suckion cups*

Thanks all for your help, just ordered some


----------

